# Molly Question



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've heard that Mollies prefer to be in groups, we have one balloon molly in a 10 gallon tank 3 other fish and his behavior has changed lately he seems lonely he's just been less active from what he used to be, I was just wondering would another molly make him feel better and would it be ok if we got another male molly we don't really want a female because we dont want a bunch of babies.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, Mollies are schooling fish and should be kept in groups of atleast 5(IMO), however I believe it CAN be as low as 3 mollies. But in a 10 gallon, you don't have much more room to give him his school.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

would another male molly be good to keep him company?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

wah543 said:


> would another male molly be good to keep him company?


It is preferred to keep 2-3 females per male.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

oh gotcha, but we had that with some guppies before and they started having babies like crazy, would that happen with the mollys too?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

The bettas should find the babies nummy.


----------

